
Show HN: Emoji Ipsum - caffeinewriter
http://github.brandonanzaldi.com/Emoji-Ipsum/
======
caffeinewriter
There seems to be Lorem Ipsum-esque generators for basically everything from
kittens to Samuel L. Jackson nowadays, but surprisingly, I couldn't find a
single one for emoji. It's largely useless, but a fun toy nonetheless.

